# 2012 !!!
http://www.allmedia.ru/headlineitem.asp?id=745317

31.08.2011       

             20122014 .   ,        ,   ,  ,   .   ,      60 .   ,    .

   ,                  2012 .  1                 34  26%.         . 17        ,   1          30%.    ,  ,     ,      ,  400 . . .

    ,    ,  ,    ,         ,    ,    .               34  30%.              512 . .  2012    567 .   2013-.                     10%.         7%.  ,       ,   .   ,    60 . .  ,    , ,        .

            ,      ,    ,    - .     ,       ,         .

   , ,             ,   .         ,      2025 . .,   .

        ,   ,   , ,        ,           ,      .

     - ,             ,      ,      .

           ,       .                      .        ,          ,   .

    , ,      .  ,            . ,    ,   ,   250  .   400 .           ,   ,     .

    " "    " "

----------

..     -    - ... 
,  ...     512 . .   10%  30%+10%???    60000,  512/12=42,6.......

----------


## tan223

> ,  ...     512 . .   10%  30%+10%??? ...


10%

----------


## .

**,    ,    ?
    10%,    34+10.

----------

..   40%..

http://www.politjournal.ru/index.php...News&tek=10412
http://www.finmarket.ru/z/nws/hotnew...&nt=&p=1&sec=0

----------

**,        .   -     ,       .
     ,    **  .   ,   .

----------

,   -        ....   ..   ,   ..   42 . ...  ,    ..    ...  .. :Frown:       ( )   ...  !

----------

> **, 
>      ,    **  .   ,   .


  ..   40%  !   ..   -  ,   !

----------

**,     **

----------

60000:

   ,      30%/10%    ,  34%

    : 30*512 +10(-512) = 34*512 
   = 1.4 * 512 = 716.8

     716800 / 12 = 59733   .

 100000   -  48000  ,  150000 -  108000

----------


## .

> ..   40%  !


    .      ,      .    ,     
    10%,     40%

----------


## JM777

30%+10% c   512 000 .
  .  :yes:

----------


## .

,  ,   ?   ?  ?

----------


## tan223

> 30%+10% c   512 000 .
>   .

----------

.
 . ,   .  ?      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

*.*, 
 ,  ...
 :Smilie:

----------

10%. ,     500   ,          ,                ?   :Wow: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

...

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     500   ,


     ?   ,      ? ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  .


   ...

----------

> ?   ,      ? ,  .


,       :yes: 
       12 .

 :Wow: 

       10%   -  ???

----------

> 10%   -  ???

----------

> 


 ,

----------


## GSokolov

, .  :Wink:        (500 )        .         .

----------


## .

*GSokolov*, ,         500 ,  ,     :Wink:

----------


## GSokolov

> 500


--!    .   ,  __. ,  ,    ,    ,    - ,      ,     100  . -    , ,        .

----------


## .

*GSokolov*, - ,       ,    .       ,          500   :Wink: 
      .

----------


## _

> *GSokolov*, - ,       ,    .       ,          500  
>       .


         512000   23%...       .  -    -?... , ?        ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:        ,

----------


## GSokolov

> - ,       ,


 .       10  ,      7  ,    . , ,   ,      -   .            ,       , ,  ,   ,      ,         .     :  ,       ,   ,     ,       .    ,       .   ,                 . ,     , ,        .   ,     ...

----------


## .

> ,       .


   .       ,

----------

...      :        ,       .     ,    ,    .      .   ,    ,     .  .  ,       . ..

----------

Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam ()  

       ()

----------

.       , ..    .   .         .      ,  ,     !

----------


## .

> .


, ..     ?  ,   :Wink: 
         ,   .     ,    ,     ?

----------

" "...          ,  ,       -       ... 

   -  ... ,   ,          ,   ...      ,    ...

----------

? 

- ,      ...     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

, -,  Ѩ:
http://www.duma.gov.ru/systems/law/?...64-5&sort=date



   : 30  2011 
:  
:        (),       (),      (),       (),      (),        ()


:      (          )
: 2  2011          

 :Frown:

----------


## .

, ,   .      .
    , .

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/252532/

             607164-5

----------


## .

10%,          :Frown:

----------

,   (-)        ,        ""       20%?  :Wink:

----------

16%  , ..   ...  ,   30     1/4          ...

----------

-

----------


## .

**,     ,       .

----------

http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...2579510034A838

----------

> 10%,


   ??      ??

----------

> ,   (-)        ,       ""       20%?


...  ,     ,   70.20(   . ).      ,      70%,    -    70.32 (..2-     .
   : -             -  -        .
                  2012.?  :Wink:

----------


## .

.     .        ,

----------

> .     .        ,


,     2012  30%-  ?..!  :Wink:

----------


## kats2000

03.12.2011.

----------

, ,  .    ,   ((

----------


## mvf

03.12.11 N 379-.

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/254150/

----------


## YUM

> ??      ??


   ,      - 10%     . 
( -          , ,   ) :Frown: 
  ""

----------

...   ...

   5 29 ,   ,   ...

----------


## YUM

> ...   ...
> 
>    5 29 ,   ,   ...


 -  :   ...
 -   ,  ...
      ...      
  , .

----------


## m2503

-,   ,   30%,     10%,   40%???   ,  ,      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

- 10%

----------

*.*, 
*mvf*,   :Smilie:

----------

-    :Frown:       2012,   -26 % (22, 2,1)  22 % (.33,1)?

----------

...    :Wow: 
 :Frown:

----------


## zaratushtra

,       -?

----------


## tktyf4

,   2012   30 . (     . )     14% (     -   )?

----------


## mvf

_3)   ,   ,     ,    ,    ,            ,   4  2  ,    30 ._

?

----------


## tktyf4

:Frown:     . ,     30.
..      4 . 2012  ....    ""....

----------


## mvf

> 4 . 2012


 2013

----------


## tktyf4

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Nia

-,       .   ,         (  )    ,      2011 .  ?

----------

IT  2011   14%,  01.01.2012   14%  10%  512000?

----------


## mvf

,  14  512000.

----------

,     ?      463000,   -  .      2012  10%  512 000.

----------


## mvf

> ?


  - 4,  8.



> IT


  ?

----------

(  -  )          (     ).

----------


## mvf

> 


    .



> 


    .

----------

!!!  " ",  .      .

----------


## Nsk

> ,       -?


,        2011  ( 8,  4, .58, 212-) 

:
. 12%
. 6%
 3,1%
 2%
 2,9%

-----------
 26% + 

: 
. 14%
. 6%
 0 %
 ??? 
 0 %

-------------
 - ,   .   ?

 ,       ()      ,         ,   

,

----------


## mvf

> - ,   .   ?


      .    .

----------

*Nsk*,  ,       ?

----------


## Nsk

> *Nsk*,  ,       ?


 ,     
..

----------


## Kinga

:Embarrassment:  
,        2011  ( 8,  4, .58, 212-)  26% ( 18%  2,9%  3,1%   2%)
      2012?
  !

*mvf  !!!*

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_4.htm

----------


## _

1      ? (,     " ")

----------


## _

22%?

----------


## mvf

.
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr11_3.htm

----------

2012 (   ):
1)  (  - .   )
2)  (       ).         ?
3) 
 -    2012

----------


## mvf

> 


     ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

> ?


16%   6% -  
10% - 
 , . " " ..   

   .        ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=425514

----------


## lenulja

: "     ,        .       ,       ." 
          .  ?      !!!    ......... 
 :Confused:

----------


## Silver Lynx

...    - ?    -    10%....?    ...        ,   ?         ,    -...

----------

,  .
   2012  : 20%    + 5,1%  +2,9%  28%(  26%...)
   20%

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Klerk-agent

!
   .

  ,  ,      -       .

        ?

1.   



2.   .      1  ( )???

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2012

----------

> -         2012,   -26 % (22, 2,1)  22 % (.33,1)?


  .         ?

----------


## mvf

22 + 5,1 + 2,9 = 30  512000
10%  > 512000

----------


## .

26%    5,1%

----------

> ...    - ?    -    10%....?    ...        ,   ?         ,    -...


  ?       ???
,   ,           .  16  22%

----------

22%

----------


## ngt2012

> 22 + 5,1 + 2,9 = 30  512000
> 10%  > 512000


  ,     . 13 .  (   ). 
  , ,    . 8 (    ) -    2011 :  20%,  0%,  0%,  20%.
 ?

----------

> , ,    . 8 (    ) -   2011


  20*12*

----------


## posting

> .
> 
>     .


  ,   ,           ,     .
    It,          10% ,

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## posting

> .

----------

> ,     . 13 .  (   ). 
>   , ,    . 8 (    ) -    2011 :  20%,  0%,  0%,  20%.
>  ?


   ,     ,       ?    ,  ,

----------


## .

212-

----------

> 212-


 !  -!

3.4.   2012 - 2013     ,    8, 10 - 12  1  ,     :


+------------------------------+--------------------+---------------------+
                                  2012                  2013       
+------------------------------+--------------------+---------------------+
                20,0                                  20,0



              0,0                                   0,0



             0,0                                 0,0
                                      .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 3.4     03.12.2011 N 379-)

----------

> 212-


   , 20%           - 14  6?    2011  12  6 (18%)

----------

> , 20%           - 14  6?    2011  12  6 (18%)


,   . , ! 167- .33, .12

----------

10%  512 ..   ?     ?

----------


## .

> 0%  512 ..   ?     ?


.

----------


## Y

> : "     ,        .       ,       ." 
>           .  ?      !!!    .........


    ,   212     :
" 9. ,         ,       
15)          - ,               ,      ,  ,         .
( .    03.12.2011 N 379-)"

   ,    , ..  ? , -,     ..       ,       ,  2011 .

----------


## .

> ,    , ..  ?


167-    .

----------


## Silver Lynx

? -   ,      ? ..         ?....

----------


## YUM

:
 %    " ",    ?      .
 2012     ?
(         ...  )

----------


## .

16%,  1,9%,  2,3%

----------

, !
 ,       , ...      .
   6%   2011 -       ,  
         11    -  
     11  -  
    - "   -    " -     (   )

  - ?
    ,   ,           

  !

----------


## mvf

> -


.

----------


## ˸

> - ?


  :Frown:

----------

.       (        - ),    ,    (,      )          ?

----------


## mvf

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2011

----------

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2011


.
    -          ...

----------


## mvf

http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/

----------

> .


   .    -  .
 ,             ,          
..    (http://www.klerk.ru/doc/214012/) 
  2 "..."  -  "... ,        ..."
   ""  :   

 ,     "...        ..." -    

     ?
    ...

----------


## .

> ,             ,


 
     .    ,         .          ,     ,   .




> ?


 .

----------


## .

> 3.3. ,     ,       3  28   "      "    ,               , ,    ,     ,               .
>                  ,    ,           ,          , ,          .      , ..   ,           ,    ,   ,  , ,   ..,     ,     ,      .       . ,     ,      ,                    , ,      .
> ,       8  2001  "       "                                     -        ,     (          ,           13  2005  N -6-09/5,     );             ,                     ,            ( 8, 9, 11  22.3).              ,    ,        .
>     ,                      ,                     ,    ,     ,   .


     12.04.2005 N 165-

    ,   .

----------

> ,   .

----------

> 16%,  1,9%,  2,3%


.

      .   ?     20%,  0%,  0% ?
 :Drug:

----------


## .

...   :Frown:

----------

> .
> 
>       .   ?     20%,  0%,  0% ?


-,         !

----------

> ...


   ...  :Abuse:

----------

.
      1966. 
   : 
()-16%
-2,9%
-5,1%
()6% .
      16%,    -  ?

----------

> .
>       1966. 
>    : 
> ()-16%
> -2,9%
> -5,1%
> ()6% .
>       16%,    -  ?


   ,    22%
       22%         ?

----------

,       16 - -

----------

> ,       16 - -


,        ?  ,  2011  16%  . ,  ?

----------

...

      ,,
16 1.9 2.3

      :
20 - -

   ,       ...

     16...


16 - -

----------

,   + (   .  - )    ,      2012 .?  20%  ?

----------

> ...
> 
>       ,,
> 16 1.9 2.3
> 
>       :
> 20 - -
> 
>    ,       ...
> ...


.. " ,   ,   "?

"    16" -     .      :


> ....
> 3)    ,       ,   I, II  III , - ** 
>     : ......
>  16%,  1,9%,  2,3%


 - ..  " "   ,   .
      (20-16)  , ,  ,   / -  .

----------

"32.20.3      -   ,   "    .8.58.212?.   .

----------

,      ( )?

----------


## .

> "32.20.3      -   ,   "    .8.58.212?.   .


    ,    4.4 -1    . 




> ( )?


 ,  .

----------


## Cosmo

.  ().  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Cosmo

> 


      .   ,    ??

----------


## .



----------


## Cosmo

.  !

----------


## AnnaIrk

, .
    .58.212.    8 -  .     -70%     .
 11   +    .       (     ),      - .        1%, ..   .
   ?   2012        ,     -       ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.

----------


## Karalina

2012 ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Karalina

,       :Embarrassment:

----------

. 

     (  ,   6%,  100%   71.20,   10 )        ( . 7  http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_4.htm ).       : ".7) ,        ,      ,    5  6  1  58    24  2009  N 212-".  

  ,   6  1  58   ,    ,  " ":
 "6)  ,       (  ,           -      ,   -     -   ),    ,         ,                  ()   ( )  , ,    ,   (      ), ,      ,  ;
( .    30.11.2011 N 365-,  03.12.2011 N 379-)"

         ?!!!

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...5&postcount=31

----------

, MVF. 

  .    http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=52 , : 

"      .       6   ,         57 .2.1    ,    58 .8.        30 ." 

,  ,   . , ...       (   )  ,     6.   , , ,    -?

----------


## Cosmo

-     1  ?
    ,       .
    .

----------

...   ,    ...  1 -   ...   -   ...

----------


## Cosmo

,    , . 
     -  .
1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205)
 ,  2.0 (2.0.32.4)

:        ..
,  ,     .   .    ?!

----------


## .

*Cosmo*,   1     1. 
   ...   ,     :Big Grin:

----------

!
      67 .            12 .?

----------

> 


16%  (  6-, 10-), 6%-, 5,1% , 2,9-

----------

> 16%  (  6-, 10-), 6%-, 5,1% , 2,9-


 ,

----------

> 


   ,   .   , .

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## Arsy

,     ( )?

----------


## .

*Arsy*,      .

----------


## Loriksa

> -     1  ?
>     ,       .
>     .


       ,

----------


## Ulyanka

, .      2 ,      ,  2 ,    ,      .    ,              ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

2,9  ,

----------


## Ulyanka

,       .

----------


## Raspberry

2012 .?  :Embarrassment: 

392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160

182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110

   .

          1967 . .,       ?  :Embarrassment:        .

 .  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

: 392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160
: 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110
.

----------

.     ,     
      512 .  
    ,        5,1%   2.9% 

         ?

----------



----------


## Tatiynochka

> .     ,     
>       512 .  
>     ,        5,1%   2.9% 
> 
>          ?


  ,     0,2%

----------


## Nikost

> 0,2%


      0,2%

----------


## Tatiynochka

> 0,2%


   ,     ,    .

----------


## tktyf4

, ..  20%,      10%,    512 .. ?

----------


## Tatiynochka

> , ..  20%,      10%,    512 .. ?


  ,    (10%) .        .

----------

*tktyf4*,

----------


## Tatiynochka

> *tktyf4*,


  ?  . .

----------


## .

*Tatiynochka*,   .    10%  512 .

----------


## Tatiynochka

> *Tatiynochka*,   .    10%  512 .


    ,        .
  .

----------

*Tatiynochka*,  212-  ,  58-58.2

----------


## Tatiynochka

> *Tatiynochka*,  212-  ,  58-58.2


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

167-



> 33.1.     2012 - 2013 
> 
>  2012 - 2013   ,    1  1  6   , *  ,    4  6  33*   ,     ,       :

----------

